# Cattleya Gravesiana



## JeanLux (Feb 6, 2008)

Cattleya Gravesiana is a natural hybrid between C. mossiae and C. lueddemanniana.







I hope you like this lovely catt with a fine fragrance!

Jean


----------



## swamprad (Feb 6, 2008)

I do indeed like it!


----------



## cwt (Feb 6, 2008)

wow. I just love primaries.


----------



## Corbin (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice purple


----------



## Mira (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, it is wonderful, great photo too.
Karla


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 6, 2008)

Pretty pastel plus fragrance! WOHOO!


----------



## Berrak (Feb 6, 2008)

Wonderful colour + fragance - could it be better


----------



## toddybear (Feb 6, 2008)

WOW! That is stunning! I much prefer species and primaries to the highly bred ones!


----------



## Elena (Feb 6, 2008)

Very pretty, I like it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2008)

That is pretty -- so delicate.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 7, 2008)

O like it, I like it, I like it... Very beautiful...


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 11, 2008)

Very pretty and dainty!!!

Ramon


----------

